# Invisible Tears by Abigail Lawrence has 34 five* reviews. Now 20k sold!



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

Here is the link to my new book, a memoir with a kick...











At a time when six-year-old Abbie needs love and security, her mother goes to the hospital and never returns. Still distraught, Abbie is passed to whoever will have her. Her new step mother subjects her to unimaginable physical, sexual and psychological torture and delivers her to local paedophiles in the entertainment business. During her single minded pursuit of fame Abbie's step mother stops at nothing, beating and prostituting her own children.

This is the story of Abbie's struggle to survive, the grim details of child abuse of the worst kind all told from the perspective of a little girl.

As a teenager Abbie is uncontrollable. A Modette during the 80's revival, she finds a love of scooters, rebellion and gang life on the wild side. Dulling her pain with alcohol, drugs and promiscuity at a very young age, Abbie loses control and becomes well known to the local police. Not one person can get through to her because she has no fear, no self respect, no morals or self worth. With nothing to lose, she throws herself into one battle after another, blood and guts brawling between the skin heads and the mods on the streets of London.

Her family eventually disowns her realizing they are unable to help. Abbie finds herself in the care of the Court until she is abandoned by children's homes and Social Services too. Alone, penniless and pregnant at the age of 16. Haunted by the secrets of her unspeakable past. Will anyone ever see her invisible tears?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Abigail,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Would you mind telling us approximate word count or number of pages?  Thanks.


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

what beautiful cover art you chose.  It looks perfect for the theme. Good luck with your book!


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

Tangiegirl said:


> Would you mind telling us approximate word count or number of pages? Thanks.


I don't mind at all...  Word count is just over 69k and the page count is 220...


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Welcome, Abigail. I, too, thought the cover was very eye-catching. Good luck with it.

Joyce
Serendipity House(kindle)


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

liannallama said:


> what beautiful cover art you chose. It looks perfect for the theme. Good luck with your book!


Thanks very much and you too Joyce for the cover compliment..it took ages for me to decided what to do, I went through the run of the mill covers, you know the ones with children cying etc, but wanted something a little more modern, eye catching and somethng that told the story too..Hope i managed it ..


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Another Authonomy to Kindle Author. Welcome aboard and good luck with your book.
Steve Ward
Test Pilot's Daughter


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank Steve.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Abigail.
Wow, your book is screaming up the charts, really starting to sell!
congrats and good luck in the future with your great book.
Steve Ward


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

Sky Warrior said:


> Abigail.
> Wow, your book is screaming up the charts, really starting to sell!
> congrats and good luck in the future with your great book.
> Steve Ward


Thankyou Steve, I have been hoping it would scream up the charts, i think it is heading in the right direction but never quick enough


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Definitely a good cover, I like it. Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Abigail,
I'm out shopping for a book cover. Who did yours? I love it.
Steve


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you, my cover was designed by Bradley Wind. I met him on authonomy, he has done lots of brilliant covers for writers on there.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Abigail said:


> Thank you, my cover was designed by Bradley Wind. I met him on authonomy, he has done lots of brilliant covers for writers on there.


 Thats a Bradley original..awesome. He did really well for you on that one.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Abigail, I just touched up your review. Great book. Hope it helps.
Steve


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks Steve I really appreciate it. I lost this thread until just now when it appeared in my history.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

The reviews are coming in thick and fast and very positive. Thank you all for your support.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

Amazon Ranked 450 USA and number 1 in several sub catagories and Ranked 300 UK and number 1 in several sub catagories.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

Now has 27 x 5* reviews, and is now in the top 100 in the UK overall rankings.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

Weekly bump, it has had some great reviews US and UK.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

Invisible Tears is now $2.99 and has 30 five star reviews.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

The newest 5 star review.

i simply loved this book. i am a reader, enjoy many different types but favor true life (anything). i haven't read a book this meaningful and moving in quite some time. it touches your heart. i hope that it gives many other survivors out there the courage to stay strong and know that there is hope and love out there for us all.


Reviews like this make it all worth while.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

Another review. One from the UK.    

I bought this book and wanted to read it as it is competition for my own book 'A Fine Line A Balance to Survive' by Lisa WB (Myself). I found it interesting, a book that I could relate to and a very worthy read. I enjoy the competitive challenge with this book, and now I have read it can only applaud and say a job well done. This is significant for the insight, significant for the courage of the author and I think it is well written and I also could relate to the author and found myself liking her, and I was so glad that the ending was one that I enjoyed. I was so hoping that certain relationships would turn out the way I wanted them to do. I applaud the author and I hope that she is writing another book as I so enjoyed this one. Although it is sad that accounts like this have to be written in the first place I think they are so significant and important for better understanding.

Well done Abigail and all the best for the future,

Lisa WB


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

Another 5 star review in the UK, from non other than Casey Watson... 

5.0 out of 5 stars Inspiring and gripping., 13 Jun 2011
By 
Casey Watson "Casey Watson" (UK) - See all my reviews
This review is from: Invisible Tears:The Abuse The Rebellion The Survival Despite All Odds (Paperback)
Abigails book is a testament to her bravery. I couldn't put this down and read it all in one sitting! To overcome such cruelty and deviant behaviour from the very adults meant to protect her, is a huge achievement. This book is for every one, the world needs to know that this horror still goes on.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

Another month, thank you everyone that has read my book and sent the lovely messages.

I now have a new website, please pop over or add me on http://www.facebook.com/lawrenceabi and http://twitter.com/abigaillawrenc

http://abigaillawrence.co.uk

Keep a look out, as my next book will be released soon.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

Another 5 star review since my last bump.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

I can't believe it has reached 20 thousand sales. Thank you so much all of you that have supported this important book.


----------

